# Dwarf caiman setup



## cottinghamk09 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I am getting a Cuviers Dwarf Caiman hatchling soon and just have few questions for those who are experienced with this species. I currently have a 125 gal aquarium set up for him/her thats going to have about 50/50 land to water maybe more land than water havent decided yet. My main question is, is 125 gal too big to start out a hatchling in? will all that space be too stressful for him? I have an extra 20 gal tank that I can start him out in for a couple months if recommended. any help will be appreciated

ps. I am aware he will eventually grow out of the 125 gal tank and already have plans for his next permanent enclosure and while i have never owned this species I am experienced in many different reptiles and am fully capable of taking care of a dwarf caiman. So please no responses to that nature.


----------

